# Excel-Tabellen Import nach Access



## steph612 (8. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin ein Access-Anfänger und beschäftige mich momentan mit dem Importieren von Excel-Tabellen nach Access. Ich habe bereits ein gutes VBA hier im Forum gefunden.:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/offic...2000-und-access-nach-excel-import-export.html

So weit klappt es auch sehr gut. Es werden alle meine Daten in eine Gesamttabelle geschrieben. Nun würde ich gern dieses eine Gesamttabelle in Access gern splitten auch wieder mit VBA. Die neuen Tabellen wurden bereits erstellt in Access:

Bsp:
*Gesamttabelle:*

ID | Vorname | Name | Straße | KategorieID | Kname....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*neue Tabellen:*

Kunden

ID | Vorname | Name 
----------------------------------------


Kategorie
ID | KatergorieID | Kname...
------------------------------------------



Ich wäre über jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!!


Gruß
Steph


----------

